# Toddler goes nuts wearing a helmet



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been trying to tow my daughter (17 mo.) in our Chariot, but her reaction to her helmet (a Bell Splash) has gone from mildly annoyed to straight-up nuts. I can't even get her to wear it for 30 seconds inside the house now. Any ideas, or is trailering over until she can stand the melon cover?


----------



## merlinm (Feb 12, 2010)

cjn1014 said:


> I've been trying to tow my daughter (17 mo.) in our Chariot, but her reaction to her helmet (a Bell Splash) has gone from mildly annoyed to straight-up nuts. I can't even get her to wear it for 30 seconds inside the house now. Any ideas, or is trailering over until she can stand the melon cover?


I say give it a rest for a bit. If you get too pushy about it you might get blowback in other ways. She'll come around sooner or later .


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

maybe the helmet isn't fitting correctly or worse maybe something is irritating her head and that's why she goes nuts. just a thought


----------



## Pair0dimes (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought mine helmets thinking it was the right thing to do and they weren't too excited about it. I then took them with me and let them pick their own helmets. Made all the difference in the world. They now wear em with pride.

You might want to try that.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Pair0dimes said:


> I bought mine helmets thinking it was the right thing to do and they weren't too excited about it. I then took them with me and let them pick their own helmets. Made all the difference in the world. They now wear em with pride.
> 
> You might want to try that.


that's it, you just have to get her excited about it. And soon she will correlate the helmet with getting pulled being the bike and going to the park or something fun so she will want to do it. good luck and don't push her too hard.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

You didn't mention it, but are you wearing a helmet? If not, you'll have a hard time getting her to wear one.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

When my son was little we had a similar issue. We used the trailer a few times to pull him to the park, sans helmet, where he got to play. Then we told him if he wanted to go to the park and play on the slides/swings/etc. then he had to wear his helmet. Done deal. Now putting a helmet on is automatic for him at 8


----------



## MrNish (Jun 17, 2010)

Our daughter is 2 and we just bought her a helmet and she loved wearing it the first day in the house, but the next day on our first ride with her, she wanted nothing to do with the helmet. Maybe because she was in the trailer and felt a little weird. After about 10 minutes we finally got her to wear it. I'm thinking it's just something new they have to get used to. Our next ride is Saturday, so I have her helmet lying around in the house hoping she will get used to it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

maybe let her pick one out that she thinks is cool?
http://nutcasehelmets.com/Pages/LittleNutty.aspx


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

When I was a kid, beatings usually brought me around.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Fine leave the little diva at home!


----------



## MrNish (Jun 17, 2010)

MrOldLude said:


> When I was a kid, beatings usually brought me around.


Oh have times changed


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

cjn, check her position in the trailer. When mine was smaller the back of the helmet would hit the seatback of the trailer and tip her head downward. Not a very comfortable position so she fought the helmet. Eventually I figured it out and she was fine with the helmet. I had to place a small pillow behind her back 'til she got a little taller and the helmet cleared the seatback.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I want a melon-helmet.


----------



## MamaCas (Jun 21, 2010)

17 months is too little to care about her helmet color. We just strapped on the helmet and kept it there so the kids would know its nonnegotiable like being strapped in the car seat. They screamed for oh, six months.

I know you aren't supposed to do this for about a million reasons but bribery will probably distract her from the helmet. For example, gummy bears or cheetohs she can eat during a ride. Or some new toys to keep her occupied and mind off the helmet -- my kids favorite "new" toys at that age were miscellaneous things from the kitchen like spatula, tongs. I also sang really loudly even though I probably ruptured the eardrums of innocent passerby. The last thing would be to enlist the help of a slightly older kid (3+) willing to put on a show of How Great a Helmet Is as toddlers love to copy older kids.


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

Like others have said, let her pick her own helmet or get one that relates to her interest. My son has a helmet with pictures of cars on it and he loves it. He even demands us to put it on him when he is in the house. My son loves anything to do with cars, movies, racing on TV, toys, picures, etc. I believe if you can find one that relates to her interest it will be so much easier getting her to wear it. Good luck.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

SnowMongoose said:


> I want a melon-helmet.


Ha! I've seen the Nutcase brand helmets at REI like that.










My kid wants me to get the adult one that looks like an 8 ball. 
It matches the 8 ball paint scheme on my Electra cruiser but I'm thinking the Evil Knievel one would rock!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

MrOldLude said:


> When I was a kid, beatings usually brought me around.


Hearing the words, 'boy, go fetch me a switch/my belt' always let me know I dun did wrong.


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

texacajun said:


> Ha! I've seen the Nutcase brand helmets at REI like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Great. I'm going to have to go order that watermelon helmet.


----------

